# whos getting ready for the snow...post pics



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

this is my back up truck an i do sub contract work with it,after my accounts are done


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

a few more shots shes a 1994 
350 w 94000 miles


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

first week of Nov i break my stuff out, prep it, clean it up and take pics


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

shes a 1997 w 210000 miles...been a good truck made lots of $$..i have a 7'6 western for this too...shes been through a lot ..owned since new,so see if u take care of a CHEVY they will treat ya good


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

gotta love those tires..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Like your set-up, the tires look great!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

06HD BOSS;604809 said:


> first week of Nov i break my stuff out, prep it, clean it up and take pics


I've already done most of mine. Somehow everything seems to go much quicker when i'm not wearing a pair of gloves.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I take it you got that 97 back? Or are those old pictures?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

He got it back.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark13;604840 said:


> I take it you got that 97 back? Or are those old pictures?


yea i got it back...dealer screwed me when i bought it..had a lean against it from last owner ,dealer forgot to pay it off..so long story short it sat at a repo lot in GR for 5 months..an yea i called my lawyer..


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

tls22;604822 said:


> Like your set-up, the tires look great!


those tires work great in the winter w the cuts in them..PEP BOYS is were i got them 285/75/16...$520.00 out the door an there 40,000 miles tire laod rang E


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

lawnmasters2006;604845 said:


> yea i got it back...dealer screwed me when i bought it..had a lean against it from last owner ,dealer forgot to pay it off..so long story short it sat at a repo lot in GR for 5 months..an yea i called my lawyer..


So it got repo'd or stolen? Or stolen then repo'd?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

both if u ask me


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice pair of trucks... but I'm confused... above it says you bought the '97 new, then below it talks about problems and lein with the previous owner... or does Mark13 mean the '94?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekbroerse;608887 said:


> Nice pair of trucks... but I'm confused... above it says you bought the '97 new, then below it talks about problems and lein with the previous owner... or does Mark13 mean the '94?


I was talking about his 97(black truck) that I thought was stolen last spring or something.


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Done and ready! let the snow fly


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark13;609215 said:


> I was talking about his 97(black truck) that I thought was stolen last spring or something.


Read above. Trucks owned since new don't have previous owners as far as I understand....?


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

here are some of my 86 K5. it is new to me this year. i got it with just a mount and pump. the pump was a Western and the mount was a Meyer. i did some swapping and got this whole western setup to go on the truck. so i'll just save the pump that came with the truck for spare parts or a backup unit. the last pic is the shop cat that wouldn't leave me alone the whole night and to top it off he stole my office chair when i wanted to get on PS! when i get done i will post both truck together.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

taken about a week ago...oh yeah, im ready for the real stuff....not this light dusting crap!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

06HD BOSS;604809 said:


> first week of Nov i break my stuff out, prep it, clean it up and take pics


Then take the plow off and wait till Nov. 1st 2009. Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Started last week end


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

plowmate for summer removed from fisher speedcaster framework.

then reinstalled my headgear and pluged in the lights.

sunday will dig out both 8ft and 9ft speedcaster plow blades and clean and prep for paint and if time coat of paint will be done.

second pic in right corner shows new motor ready to go in also with 100 more rear wheel hp comp to stock in truck. hp is from dyno sheet prof of power. just no time yet.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Nicely done, my GMC brother....


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

derekbroerse;614972 said:


> Nicely done, my GMC brother....


pic of both blades sunday hopfully.

and p.s. were is yours ?  reassembled yet?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

sweetk30;615032 said:


> pic of both blades sunday hopfully.
> 
> and p.s. were is yours ?  reassembled yet?


<sigh>..... no.... but it better happen real soon cuz I need it! 

Not much time left but trying to get the other two out first.... Salt bunker should be all but done tomorrow.


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I picked up a 95 Chevy Z71 4X4 cheap. It has 185,000 miles on it.

The 350 seemed to run good, I don't think it was original. The trans was pretty weak though...

It was a DOG!!! I couldn't stand driving it... I plan on plowing this winter and I want something reliable with GOOD power and torque.

So I had a brand new TH700 I got for free and a low mileage good running bone stock 75 455 sitting around and I decided it was time to put a real motor in this truck!!!




























The 350 was getting 12 MPG and I had to give it a lot of gas to get decent acceleration, some Olds 455 power should help!!!


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

So I bolted some old Chebby clamshells on the stock mounts and dropped in the Olds. Bolted up the trans to the transfer case and dropped it down and it sat in there nice on the mounts!!!

I got the idea to try bolting on part of a 403 Trans AM mount on one side and I made a copy for the other side. I only had one but it was easy to make the other one...

Then I lowered it down and leveled it out side to side. The angle on the Chevy was 4.5 down before I pulled it. The 455 was sitting pretty at 5 degrees down...

I made some gussets and tacked it all together. Then I pulled em out and welded em up...





































No ploblem...


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I should have bolted a starter on there before I dropped it in...

No way any kind of stock starter will clear the front driveshaft yoke. My IMI mini starter clears it by about 1/4" though.

I had to shim the trans up at the transfer case mount 1/2" . That gave me the clearance and put the drive line back to the original 4.5 degree down angle.

The front diff doesn't move with the suspension, so this should be OK, I can shim it up a little more yet If I have too...










Notice how the water pump don't have a nipple on it for a heater hose, more work I gotta do, gotta change the pump :roll:




























The exhaust is pretty lame lookin I know, but it should work to get it rolling


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I will probably try to do some sort of headers or W/z manifolds and a good dual exhaust eventually...










Oh yea the parking pawl in the trans is broken too :realmad:

Gotta go to my buddies house and grab the parts out of a junk trans he has. Might as well put in a TCI lockup control kit too while I have the pan off...

Stay tuned for the next episode of Steve O's garage...


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

Im not really happy with the starter situation, here's a couple pics...



















It barely clears that front driveshaft yoke :crying:

I might be able to flip it over, but Im gonna have to grind on it, It hits the block.

A RobbMc starter might work, its a different style and its smaller, but a little longer. Might end up not clearing the front Diff...

Another option is to try a different manifold, then I could move it out towards the frame rail.

I have one off an old 425 that dumps straight down in the center but then the exhaust might hit the frame :?

Ill get er done but its starting to wear me out...

I did get it started yesterday!!!

The Q jet that came on the motor is junk though...

Just gotta take some Advil and get er done!!!!

Ill get more pics today...


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got it running and beat the piss out of it and it doesn't seem to be an issue though 










The carb is a frankenstein I built from 3 junk carbs...

It has an old marine carb base plate and the 49B primary rods. with a nipple for the TV cable welded on just right. A 70 Toro air horn and 71 jets. And a 73 main body with the 75 carbs secondary rods and hanger...

Im using the stock mechanical fuel pump. I just pulled the relay for the in tank pump and it draws the fuel through it and seems to work fine...










This thing idles and runs smoother than the old TBI 350!!!


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

It looks like it should have been there from the factory!!! All the factory guages and the tach work and Im gonna get the cruise control working too...










For a J head motor with the lame exhaust it runs pretty good. Nice 1/2 throttle squeal and it moves out way better than that old Chebby ever could... Best part is it sounds like an OLDS 










Now I can get started on building a better motor for it. I have a 76 motor Im gonna put rings and bearings in. 204/214 cam, Performer intake. And some Ga heads I have that have been milled .030 and have some bowl work and other mild porting done. Then I think Im gonna go with some repro W/Z manifolds and true 2 1/2" duals...

Then maybe I can get some smoky 4X4 burnout pics 

I found the AC compressor I need. It comes on a 95 Chevy P30 step van with a 4.3 V6.

No one has it in stock but Autozone says they can order me a new one for $158.00 gonna order today. I hope it works...


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally getting there 

The AC is working, I charged it a few days ago when it was 60 degree's outside. It was coming out of the vents at 12 degree's 

The compressor is a direct bolt on to the factory hoses and its designed for the 134A the truck came with... Seems to be holding the charge for now...


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got the plow on and ran into some issues... That cheap chrome alternator wasn't cutting it. It's a 1 wire supposedly rated at 100 amps. Maybe, but not at idle...










I put on a huge 27 SI alternator for a 75 Cadillac. I've been using these for years. Its rated at 100 amps, but it puts it all out at idle in gear 

Just had to modify the the top bracket a bit to fit it on there  Dam thing is almost as big as the AC compressor


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

Unfortunately while it helped, the plow just pulls too many amps with the lights, heat, wipers and radio on...

So I moved the coolant overflow to the drivers side in the front and made a battery tray and went with a dual battery setup and installed a 2 guage charge wire...

One is a brand new one from Advance auto and the other one is a 4 year old Optima. They are both 1000 amp 800 CCA and 120 minute reserve.

This really helped, now I can run everything and the plow don't drop the volts like it did with one battery 

The other issue was it was overheating while driving with plow on. It really blocks the airflow going down the road...

That big old 3 core 72 Toronado radiator is a direct bolt it :shock: It looked like new inside too, the Chevy one was leaking and it looked like crap after 185,000 miles...

I still gotta put on a severe duty fan clutch and it should be good to go...










Then I can paint the plow and put new cylinders on it and change out the fluid an clean the filter. Notice the little puddle where it's leaking from the left cylinder, It never ends...



















Next up a real motor and some good exhaust!!!


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's got power now!!! It feels almost as strong as the 454 TBI in my tow truck. 

The tow truck has 2 1/2" duals though. Im sure it would run better with some good exhaust...

This is a heavy truck and the stock 455 really helps get in moving 

That old Q-jet runs smoother than the TBI did 

So far gas mileage seems the same or maybe better than the 10-12 it was getting with the 350


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

wow thats a lot of work man - good job


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd like to see the spare parts box after that job. Nice job.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Nicely done. I take it you don't have emission testing in your area?

How did you bolt the TH700R4 to the Olds bolt pattern?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to grab any pics of the plow yet, but it was in action earlier today. Nice truck Steve455!


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got my plow painted



















Just need a strobe and a job now and I'll be ready for snow payup

No emissions in Illinois on 96 and older...


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

When I was getting ready for winter I had something bad happen. The motor on the plow had seized up, not good. Luckily I checked it before any snow so I was alright. Now I have a new motor on the plow and a new cutting edge, I'm ready to rock and roll!


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve 455;626744 said:


> I got my plow painted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve 455;616693 said:


> It looks like it should have been there from the factory!!! All the factory guages and the tach work and Im gonna get the cruise control working too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never thought id see a olds motor in a chevy truck.....lol


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I got my stuff out and ready to go. I put the weights on my wheels, chains go on right before the snow accumulates, I still drive it around, the cab will go on same time chains do. Some of you may remember my tranny gave out in late march. I put a new(er) tranny in it back in august and it's still going. I also put a coat of fresh green paint on it, just to make it look good.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's some pics


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

oh well isnt that cute lol


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

chcav1218;636797 said:


> oh well isnt that cute lol


Hey don't mock my john deere, that thing has done more work then any other tractor I know. But next year I'm buying my neighbors 02, duramax and putting a blade on that. I get sick of cursing at that tractor.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

That sure is alot of work to do it all over again when you get the other motor built. But good job, I give you tons of credit for tackling that project. Whatever saves you money. What year is the Cutlass in the garage? 72?


----------



## Tazman31 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice it transformed to snow mode instead of show mode!!! [TRANSFORMER] Tazman31


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

If I had the money right now I'd put a carboratour on my '81 and I'd be ready to rock and roll.

But, unfortunatley, that's impossible.


----------



## Tazman31 (Nov 4, 2008)

Doom and Gloom is a friend. I should leave him alone but the knomes would start (inside joke). Heck I went out and bought a ford. Hoppty. but it will do the job.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

wizzkid316;637109 said:


> Hey don't mock my john deere, that thing has done more work then any other tractor I know. But next year I'm buying my neighbors 02, duramax and putting a blade on that. I get sick of cursing at that tractor.


I have the exact same tractor....well mine has a 216 hood on it and only a mower and blower. I used the blower the very first year we got it. my drive has a very slight slope....did one swipe in my drive then tried to back up and all it did was spin the tires...had chains on but no weights....that has to makea huge difference. finaly pulled it out and parked it and shoveled. then bought a truck with a plow on it. still use the tractor for mosing and move the boats around and such. the amazing thing about that tractor is you put it in 4th gear with the 'clutch' lever al the way up I think it will do about 15MPH....that thing flies for a lawn mower.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Donny O.;638041 said:


> I have the exact same tractor....well mine has a 216 hood on it and only a mower and blower. I used the blower the very first year we got it. my drive has a very slight slope....did one swipe in my drive then tried to back up and all it did was spin the tires...had chains on but no weights....that has to makea huge difference. finaly pulled it out and parked it and shoveled. then bought a truck with a plow on it. still use the tractor for mosing and move the boats around and such. the amazing thing about that tractor is you put it in 4th gear with the 'clutch' lever al the way up I think it will do about 15MPH....that thing flies for a lawn mower.


yeah great tractors, I'm on my 3rd tranny, Still going strong, I pull my pop up camper from my house back to my neighbors where I keep it, Stick it in 4th geer and away I go. The top speed says 7.4 I think in the manuel, but I did a little throttle work and it goes about 8.5. I'm on my 2nd engine, when I was young and stupid, I didn't know you had to check the oil more then 1 time a year. Checked it in april, blew up in october of 2001. That was an expensive mistake.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We've had a 214 in weekly use mowing and pulling cars around the yard since 1976 and still going strong!!


----------

